# CO2 Refill Warrington



## Carl825 (29 Mar 2018)

Hi,

I`m not having much luck getting a CO2 refill for an old 2Kg FE in the Warrington area.

Can anyone help?

I also have a Beer CO2 cylinder 10 Litre I think but would rather not fill this as its too big to fit at side
of my tank.

Thanks


----------



## jolt100 (29 Mar 2018)

Try gascylindersuk at Haydock industrial estate.  if your FE is out of date you will probably be unable to get it refilled (safety issues). 
They do a range of sizes but you would have to pay a "deposit" on the cylinders . Not bad prices though.


----------



## Carl825 (1 Apr 2018)

Thanks for that will try next week


----------



## Franks (8 May 2018)

There’s a place in Bolton that do 2kg for a fiver. They used to be in Trafford Park but recently moved. They sell a recon bottle for £15 which is great value considering it comes with a ten year usage life. 

I now have an inventory in the garage of  5 x 2kg bottles. I then get them all filled once I’ve got one left. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jolt100 (9 May 2018)

Hi,  do you have any details for the Bolton supplier? I have been using one in Middleton that's the same price for gas but charges £35 for a reconditioned cylinder. 

Cheers 
John


----------



## Franks (9 May 2018)

http://www.co2firesolutions.co.uk/

Rochdale not Bolton! 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jolt100 (12 May 2018)

Thanks. I will give them a try. 
Cheers 
John


----------

